# Imageclip laser self weeding problem



## jjscruff (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm trying to use imageclip self weeding print on dark laser paper

Bought it from YOLO and followed all their instructions

For my first try at using the paper I'm trying to print this 

[img=http://s33.postimg.org/7tshjqpm3/sor2.jpg]

But the yellow isn't working at all. see here

[img=http://s33.postimg.org/6m4wgo3sb/sor.jpg]

Whats going wrong?


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

Is the yellow printing on the red sheet? Are you using a heavy setting when you print?

Or, is the yellow pulling off when you peel the green sheet off of the red?

If you haven't read these instructions/tips from lfortun yet, please do so. He is the best Image Clip resource that I have found on this forum. The top tip is to use a silicon baking sheet when you are pressing the green onto the red.


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

here are some tips hope its use full

1. Print the image in reversed/mirrored format onto the ‘Imaging Sheet’ (Red backer
paper).
a. Begin by printing on standard paper setting. If toner does not fuse,
increase the paper weight.
PRE-TRANSFERRING INSTRUCTIONS
1. Prepare the substrate by ensuring the surface is clean, dry and wrinkle free.
TRANSFERRING INSTRUCTIONS:
Step 1:
1. Place a foam pad on the heat press.
2. Press the printed imaged sheet to the ‘Transfer Sheet’ (Green backer paper) and
heat press for 20 seconds @ 210°F using heavy pressure. (If not using a foam pad,
use light pressure).
3. Separate papers while still hot in a smooth even motion.
Step 2:
1. Remove the foam pad from heat press and place the substrate onto the heat press.
2. Press the imaging sheet facedown onto the shirt or substrate.
3. Press 30 seconds @ 375°F using heavy pressure.
4. Peel the backer paper off while still hot in a smooth even motion.
5. For best “hand”, stretch the garment while hot.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

ImageClip is now a cold peel so make sure that the proper instructions are followed.


----------

